

Take Public Transportation? Here’s What To Expect From The Maps App On iOS 6 - w1ntermute
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/19/take-public-transportation-heres-what-to-expect-from-the-maps-app-on-ios-6/

======
tiemand
I don't understand what this furore about the lack of public transportation in
the new Maps app is about? The fact is, outside the US public transportation
was never part of the Google Maps app.

I'm in the UK and have to do with dedicated apps, like National Rail Enquiries
and NextBuses. So for me, literally nothing changed.

~~~
w1ntermute
> The fact is, outside the US public transportation was never part of the
> Google Maps app.

What are you talking about? Of course it was.

